# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  بناتنا بجيبو اللبش اخير لينا بنات الحبش

## الشمشار

* سلامات 
ههههههههههه لاتستغربو من العنوان لاني لامن سمعتو ذاتي ضحكت وشر البليه مايضحك 
انا قاعد الان في محل النت اذا بي اسمع ومجبر اخاكم لابطل هذه الاغنيه الممعنه في الهبوط والتي يقول مطلعها 
هييييييييييي بناتنا بجيبو اللبش اخير لينا بنات الحبش 
للاسف المكرفس ((ودي جمله بقولها احد اصدقائي وهي كنايه عن انو اسف مابعدو اسف )) 
للاسف المكرفس دي المرحله الوصلنا ليها من اسفاف وابتذال في اغانينا كشعب سوداني 
وانا في نومي بتقلب حرامي القلوب تلب 
دي برضو واحده من اغاني الزمن ده
والكارثه انوالاغاني دي البغنوها فنانين شباب معروفين 
 
انا عندي سؤال 
اين المصنفات ممايحدث ؟؟؟
مجرد سؤال  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا اعترضت حيقولو ليك لشباب داير كده
ماشفت حلقة الغناء الهابط في قناة هارموني
الفنانين الهابطين كان بدافعو عن اغانيهم كانهم غنو الجريدة او الطير المهاجر

*

----------


## ابولين

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟0
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*حاان زمانك يا مهاز ل فأ مرحي 0000يا شمشرة ألم تسمع باغنية 00 لاقيتة الساعة ستة  في نفس الحتة  ما رحمني فوقي نط  00ههههههههههههاا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*هييييييييييي بناتنا بجيبو اللبش اخير لينا بنات الحبش
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*السؤال وجاب سؤال هل الفانين مستواهم متدنى ام القنوات البتعرض هذه الاغانى ام الزوق العام اظن المشكلة عامه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ههههه
كل يوم وهمة جديدة 
عشنا وياما حنشوف
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الغريبة هي ظاهرة في عدد من البلدان في مصر ايضا يعانون من نفس المشكلة 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لاتعليق حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------

